# Como aprender a relação fonema-letra sendo um estrangeiro?



## Giora2

Até uns minutos atrás não percebi quanto era difícil saber qual letra usar. O fonema /s/ pode ser representado por até 10 letras! É letra até dizer basta.


----------



## guihenning

Dez letras? Só consigo me recordar de quatro: s, ss, ç e c (na verdade duas letras apenas)


----------



## pfaa09

Em asa, temos o z.
Respondendo à pergunta do post, aprende-se o fonema com estudo, exercício e prática. Parece-me lógico.


----------



## machadinho

guihenning said:


> Dez letras? Só consigo me recordar de quatro: s, ss, ç e c (na verdade duas letras apenas)


5 com o 'z' em 'capaz', 6 com 'x' de 'inox' [ks]. Há quem pronuncie 'kantiano' [kãsi'anʊ]. Mas aí não é fonema, né?


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> 5 com o 'z' em 'capaz', 6 com 'x' de 'inox' [ks]. Há quem pronuncie 'kantiano' [kãsi'anʊ]. Mas aí não é fonema, né?


7 com o “x” de sintaxe…
8 com o “sc” de nascer (somente no Brasil). 
Faltam duas.


----------



## machadinho

guihenning said:


> 8 com o “sc” de nascer (somente no Brasil).


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


>


Ou há, entre nós, aqueles que pronunciam “naschcer” como pronunciam os tugas?


----------



## machadinho

Não faço ideia. Mas, no caso português, é fonema diferente mesmo? Ou seria como o caso do 'kantiano'?


----------



## guihenning

Não, é como o [ks].
Nascer > /nɐʃ'seɾ/, mas como falamos /na(j)'se/, é o dígrafo mais uma maneira de representar o fonema /s/


----------



## machadinho

Não sei se acompanho bem o raciocínio, guihenning. Mas também não é nem de longe a minha área. Tendo em mente a distinção entre _fone_ (concreto, som, fonética) e _fonema_ (abstrato, mental, fonologia), vamos supor que estamos formulando a fonologia geral da língua portuguesa. O que seria considerado mais básico fonologicamente: [na'ʃer] ou [na'ser]?
Grosso modo:

a) o som [na'ʃer] expressa /na'ser/ ou
b) o som [na'ser] expressa /na'ʃer/ ?​(Acertei com os colchetes ou é o contrário?)


----------



## guihenning

Eu usei indiscriminadamente os colchetes e as barras porque não posso, por exemplo, escrever a letra esse entre colchetes, pois o WR interpreta como código HTML.
O conceito era que entre as letras que representam o som de /s/, o dígrafo "sc", no Brasil, é mais uma delas. Em Portugal não, porque eles pronunciam as letras separadamente, ou condensam num só som, o ʃ


----------



## machadinho

guihenning said:


> O conceito era que entre as letras que representam o som de /s/, o dígrafo "sc", no Brasil, é mais uma delas. Em Portugal não, porque eles pronunciam as letras separadamente, ou condensam num só som, o ʃ


Sim, guihenning, isso aí eu tinha entendido.

Mas representar o som [s] não é o mesmo que representar o fonema /s/. É possível que, no português europeu, as letras 'sc' em 'nascer' representem, ao mesmo tempo, o som [ʃ] mas o fonema /s/. Nesse caso o som [ʃ] seria a expressão concreta do fonema /s/. Ou vice-versa.

Portanto, a hipótese seria de que, não só no Brasil, mas mesmo em Portugal, o dígrafo 'sc' represente o _fonema_ /s/, muito embora a pronúncia seja diferente. Não sei se me faço entender.

Falo em hipóteses e no futuro do pretérito porque não sei qual é a verdade. Nem mesmo sei se ainda se espera que a fonologia (não a fonética) de fundo das variantes do português seja a mesma. Suponho que sim na medida em que uma mesma fonologia que abarque múltiplas variantes seja preferível a uma teoria que valha para só uma.


----------



## Alentugano

Nascer, em Portugal, pronuncia-se geralmente "nachser" ou "nacher", sendo esta última menos culta, a meu ver.


----------



## machadinho

Seja, não sabia. Não se trata de fonema. Fonema não é pronúncia. É entendimento.


----------



## guihenning

Eu não fui muito consistente com a nomenclatura, é verdade.


machadinho said:


> Portanto, a hipótese seria de que, não só no Brasil, mas mesmo em Portugal, o dígrafo 'sc' represente o _fonema_ /s/, muito embora a pronúncia seja diferente. Não sei se me faço entender.


Acho que não, porque há dois sons distintos e, em geral, dígrafos representam um só. Veja-se _lh, nh, ch..._


----------



## Alentugano

Ainda há algumas regiões, na parte norte do país, em que sc se pronuncia como no Brasil, mas é um sotaque (infelizmente) está em vias de extinção.


----------



## xiskxisk

Estão aqui as regras para o português europeu: Learn European Portuguese Pronunciation - Complete Guide

Passar da escrita para a pronúncia tem pouca ambiguidade, sendo a maior em relação ao timbre das vogais O/E não nasais em sílaba tónica sem acento gráfico, seguido dos hiatos em sílaba não tónica.

Já para saber como escrever uma palavra a partir da pronúncia envolve muitas vezes memorizar. Muitas vezes é possível desambiguar se conhecermos palavras relacionadas. Por exemplo, eu sei que relacionado vem de relação, e que normalmente as terminações com o som "ção" escrevem-se com c, logo, relação e relacionado escrevem-se com c. Por outro lado pressionado é com "ss" porque vem de pressão.


----------

